# Sore leg?



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my young bucks has a sore leg, I'm not sure what he did to it but he puts very little weight on it and stretches it out when he sits on my hand. I poked at it a little, and his toes all seem fine, it looks like the pain is in his ancle. Other than letting him rest it, is there anything I can do to help him? He is technically for sale, but I don't want to sell him in this condition.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Im not sure what to suggest...this happened to one of our does a few weeks back and we were quite worried, she really had no balance and looked in trouble. A few hours later she was running about as usual. I think she just hurt it climbing or something

Hope your guys leg gets better quickly


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

He's still walking funny :? He runs in his wheel and plays and does all his normal stuff, but he holds that leg up to his body and doesn't put weight on it. Sometimes he stretches it out, like when he is laying down, and sometimes he drags it. I don't know what to do!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing you can do. If it gets swollen or inflamed he'll need anti-inflamataries from the vets but other you just have to let it get better on it's own. Take his wheel out though, you don't want him running about or he could do himself more damage.

Hope he feels better soon!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

His leg is looking much better  He's putting weight on it now and it is much less sensitive. Unfortunately he went after his brother last night (they're still just 5 weeks old) and now his brother has a chewed up tail.


----------

